# The Perfect Multimedia Phone : SE W960i



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

Lolz....looks like SE has taken the spotlight from iPhone just a few days of iPhone's release. iPhone is already severaly over priced & flawed Phone while W960i is not only gorgeous but also damn powerful.Anyone in there sense will not buy iPhone with so many limitations when* W960i provides 8 GB Storage *too & much more features then iPhone like* Symbian OS & 3.2 Mega pixel camera. Those who didn't like N95 as a cool device should look at this instead.


*img207.imageshack.us/img207/9784/w960beggesider118186583tq2.jpg
*

Dimension - 109 x 55 x 16 mm

Weight - 119g

* Specs of W960i highlighted

1) 240X320 pixel 256k colour 2.6" Touch screen

2) Symbian OS 9.1 with UIQ 3 Interface

3) Opera Mobile

4) 8 GB Storage

5) 3.2 mega pixel with Auto Focus.

6) GPRS EDGE 3G HSDPA WiFi

7) USB 2.0, **USB Mass storage device. No drivers needed & it will work with any OS out there. Just copy paste your files to the correspoding folder*
* 
8 ) Bluetooth 2.0

9) Video recording at 320X240 with 15fps in mpeg4 for Video & AAC for audio.

10) It has led flash just like K750i but not Xenon flash like K810i or K790i.

11) Push Mail support.

12) Bluetooth A2DP supported wireless earphones & handsfree bundled in the box.

* *W960i is the Ultimate SE Multimedia Phone to buy
*
* Specs taken from Esato & GSMArena


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow finally one ultimate phone from SE. Thanks for the info.
Also please tell us the source of this information.


----------



## i_am_crack (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info.....Being using SE since 2000


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

This is my next buy as soon as I get a job again


----------



## blueshift (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes..I just right now read about this mob in GSM arena.
I surely love this mobile. What will be its price?
But are you sure. it supports EDGE? Read from the link here


SE also released 5 megapixel camera phone. K850
Info


----------



## Sykora (Jun 15, 2007)

That said, it'll definitely cost more than the W950.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 15, 2007)

any idea about the price?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 15, 2007)

shud be round 28000 or less..its a comp to the iphone remember..so....i guess prices will be a bit low and in par with the w950


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 15, 2007)

OMFG.. I WANT ONE OF THOSE.... Sorry for shouting..


----------



## Apollo (Jun 15, 2007)

Specs look really good. Is it in stores now?


----------



## soham (Jun 15, 2007)

According to GSM Arena it doesnt feature EDGE as mentioned here.


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 15, 2007)

WTF?? No EDGE? Whats wrong with SE? Most of the SE phones does not come with EDGE.. Consider P990i, such a good phone but no EDGE!!!! :shok:


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 15, 2007)

i think we will need to use more than 1 phone in future if we need all the features.
iphone - no 3G and SE - no EDGE


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 15, 2007)

I would still go with N95.
At last SE bought symbian os in their w series.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

There is EDGE, you guys are getting it wrong. 

W880i for example was for Europe without EDGE but with 3G, while W888i was for Asia & China with EDGE but without 3G.

This current W960i is 3G & it is for Europe only. SE has not given any info regarding W960i for Chine & Asia yet. If they come here they have to support EDGE cos 3G is not here (other then Japan)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 15, 2007)

killer looks


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

I used to be very updated about the latest and greatest among mobile phones, but ever since Apple announced the iPhone, I've just stopped visiting GSM-Arena. 

That is one hell of a phone. SE always makes awesome products.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 15, 2007)

Awesome phone!!
8GB walkman+3.2 megapixels+symbian
Good combination.
when will it be available here


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 15, 2007)

Very good looks!


----------



## hullap (Jun 15, 2007)

Really good phone


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I used to be very updated about the latest and greatest among mobile phones, but ever since Apple announced the iPhone, I've just stopped visiting GSM-Arena.


This is why I tell you not to follow some company like a cult.



> That is one hell of a phone. SE always makes awesome products.


 This phones pwns iPhone like hot knife cutting butter. Not only it provides far mote features, but so good multimedia capability that now there are only 2 reason to buy an iPhone over this.

1) You are a Macboy & like to drool on anything Apple blindly

2) You want a phone on which you want to play your iTunes purchased music. But in this case you obviously already have an iPod.

To be very frank, I can't seem to understand how the much touted multitouch feature of iPhone makes using a phone easy. It is also not yet sure whether iPhone can work with  stylus or not, but since there are hardly going to be any 3rd party applications for iPhone, a stylus won't be missed there.

One more thing, althougn not official, but since W950i supports various DRM stores, chances are that *W960i might already support your favoriot music store purchased music.*


----------



## eggman (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh my god!! This phone is  awesome, really awesome.. I wish I had the money to get it


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

^^^ it is not even out yet dude 

One thing which I was expecting in new SE phones is 16bit colours screen. But that does reduces battery life.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> 1) You are a Macboy & like to drool on anything Apple blindly
> 
> 2) You want a phone on which you want to play your iTunes purchased music. But in this case you obviously already have an iPod.


03.) *OS X.*
04.) Multi-touch.
05.) The _much_ better screen.
06.) A full-fledged web browser.
07.) The awesome user interface.
08.) The incredibly slim profile.
09.) Killer looks.
10.) Flaunt value.


----------



## eddie (Jun 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> This current W960i is 3G & it is for Europe only. SE has not given any info regarding W960i for Chine & Asia yet. If they come here they have to support EDGE cos 3G is not here (other then Japan)


 The phone in its current state DOES NOT have EDGE. Period!
*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=global&lc=en&ver=4001&template=pc3_1_1&zone=pc&lm=pc3_1&prid=8122

When it comes to Asian countries, we will see what modifications they do but right now...it does not have it.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> 03.) *OS X.*
> 04.) Multi-touch.
> 05.) The _much_ better screen.
> 06.) A full-fledged web browser.
> ...


11) You've got enough money to flush down the drain
12) OS X ( like it will be able to run OS X apps  )


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 15, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> I would still go with N95.
> At last SE bought symbian os in their w series.



no it's the not the first walkman supporting symbian.the first is w950.

phone looks great.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> 11) You've got enough money to flush down the drain


Buying an iPhone is not flushing money down the drain, regardless of any opinion you might hold.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> 12) OS X ( like it will be able to run OS X apps  )


OS X, in and of itself, is the reason I'll be buying the iPhone. It would have been better if it supported native third party applications, but it is not just great because of the applications.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

> 03.) *OS X.*
> 04.) Multi-touch.
> 05.) The _much_ better screen.
> 06.) A full-fledged web browser.
> ...



03) Not the one you use on Mac. Don't worry, it won't let U Expose 

4) Tell me one thing, just one thing. What is there in Multi touch that we cannot already do in single touch phones? Just one thing.....which should not include that pinching pic to zoom out or zoom in. It is just a method to do it, we use a slider in Windows Mobile.

5) Yup

6) Opera in Symbian/Windows Mobile anyone? which has been doing this since 2003

7) Compleately Subjective. Tell me arya how does that UI makes working on a phone easy?

8,9, 10) W960i, W910i.....nope won't ring a bell in your head.


> Buying an iPhone is not flushing money down the drain, regardless of any opinion you might hold.



To be very frank, it is. You can't just stare at your phone 24x7, nor u can use it as a multimedia device 24x7. Most of the time it will stay idle in your pocket while u do your work (means advertising apple)



> OS X, in and of itself, is the reason I'll be buying the iPhone. It would have been better if it supported native third party applications, but it is not just great because of the applications.



Wow....tell me one thing. What makes an OS better over the other?

1) Security? well, all Windows Mobile & Symbian Phones are very secure if you do some research.

2) Application? Well, I don't think I need to tell you how functional the Windows Mobile & Symbian Applications are.


----------



## ambandla (Jun 15, 2007)

I would say this one is REAL competitor to iphone.


----------



## koolbluez (Jun 15, 2007)

did any1 hear me scream?
My replacement phone @ last.. but I'ld prefer the xenon flash 

When's it comin? How much 'll it cost? Keep us informed.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> OS X, in and of itself, is the reason I'll be buying the iPhone. It would have been better if it supported native third party applications, but it is not just great because of the applications.


 doesn't matte what core it uses coz it's not like you'll be able to run normal desktop OS X apps on ur iPhone  , nor does it mean that it has the same UI as OS X or even comparable features .

therefore the OS X core does not make a single bit of a strong point to buy iPhone .


----------



## aryayush (Jun 15, 2007)

OS X is a superior operating system with a well engineered user interface. It  has a nice bunch of default applications. What makes you think that OS X on the iPhone won't be just as good?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> OS X is a superior operating system with a well engineered user interface. It  has a nice bunch of default applications. What makes you think that OS X on the iPhone won't be just as good?



Because you are comparing it incorrectly. *The OS X running in iPhone is not the one you run in your Mac. If we follow your theory then HTC Touch is also running Vista (windows Mobile 6) *

OS X has been proved to be nothing superior to Windows, the user interface is also flawed & is on par with Windows Vista. You won't get the same bunch of nice application in iPhone, hack....it doesn't even comes with iChat . Now I hope you don't say "when was the last time you had a chat with someone"


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ well for starters OS X on iPhone ll be a stripped down and underpowered version of OS X 4 macs... 
btw the only feature that can make the iPhone a hit now is the much touted MULTI TOUCH... Cos this fone beats it in every other aspect...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ well for starters OS X on iPhone ll be a stripped down and underpowered version of OS X 4 macs...



Umm...if you only consider the kernel that too striped down to bare requirements of iPhone, then yes.



> btw the only feature that can make the iPhone a hit now is the much touted MULTI TOUCH... Cos this fone beats it in every other aspect...



 My Quote



> there are only 2 reason to buy an iPhone over this.
> 
> 1) You are a Macboy & like to drool on anything Apple blindly
> 
> 2) You want a phone on which you want to play your iTunes purchased music. But in this case you obviously already have an iPod.


----------



## iMav (Jun 15, 2007)

man iv changed my mind and wud rather opt for n76 or moto ming over the first gen iphone


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 15, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> OS X is a superior operating system with a well engineered user interface. It  has a nice bunch of default applications. What makes you think that OS X on the iPhone won't be just as good?





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> *The OS X running in iPhone is not the one you run in your Mac. If we follow your theory then HTC Touch is also running Vista (windows Mobile 6) *


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 15, 2007)

Why doesnt anyone talk about durability. Will this phone handle falls like nokia phones?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 15, 2007)

^^^ya dude...i had my sony jumping down like nething frm my pockets...nuthing happened...and this thing has flash memory unlike the nokia n91..so a fall wont matter....and by the way heard of the accelerometer in the new se phns??...the pictures turn modes as u turn the phn..if is horizontal then the pics go hori..if vertical..the pics go verti....and by the way ude..16m colors doesnt make a diff...contrast and screen qulaity is wat matters cos our eyes are not made fr 16m colors...our eyes catcha a max of 65k....and sorry...i think the w960 has bttr flaunt value han the iphpne..just look at its width....the iphone is fat...


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2007)

OFFTOPIC: Speaking of durability... Nothing beats the ngage qd with a silicon cover on...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

> The phone in its current state DOES NOT have EDGE. Period!



Have a look here, Quoted from GSMArena


> The handset has UMTS 2100MHz and tri-band GSM/GPRS network support - no EDGE support is present. *The Chinese version of the handset will have EDGE but no 3G*. Other features of the W960 that are worth mentioning include Wi-Fi, stereo Bluetooth, FM radio and USB support.



So it is a confirmed feature like all the other SE phones which usually come in 2 models.



> Why doesn't anyone talk about durability. Will this phone handle falls like nokia phones?



Don't know, WE960I is not out yet.



> 16m colors doesn't make a diff...contrast and screen qulaity is wat matters cos our eyes are not made fr 16m colors...our eyes catcha a max of 65k....and sorry...i think the w960 has bttr flaunt value han the iphpne..just look at its width....the iphone is fat...



Could be, but 16million colours do look good. I think just like W950i & K810i, Sony is using the nVidia Mobile phone GPU in it.

Just read a comparison of iPhone & W960i. My god, iPhone stands no chance in U.S market. W960i is not attached to a single vendor for next 5 years, nor it forces you to buy a 2 years contract, neither it restricts application installation, nor it is low on HD space. This is indeed the 2nd god of phone, First is still N95


----------



## Pathik (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ u forgot the apple fanbase... they ll lap up anything apple rolls out...


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 15, 2007)

OH MY GOD , WHAT A PHONE (Falls of from the chair, slowly gets up , sill mesmerized ).....

damn , i want this....
 my SE, my sweet SE....my precious !!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

@ rajasekharan

Slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap....dishummmmmmmmmmmmm...abe hosh main aa


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 15, 2007)

damn, its symbian OS is it?????
i hate that thing....i just want Sony's old thing , well atleast i hope the interface is the same....

but still i want this phone...


came back to sense


----------



## blueshift (Jun 15, 2007)

This is the next big thing if it comes with EDGE and 3G both.

But mind that iPhone still has bigger screen and more colors to display. So viewing on iPhone will be a pleasure.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

*Yup iPhone is a gr8 portable media player or better yet a gr8 iPod.*

*But it sux in Phone things*, the only thing good in iPhone is its ipod compatibility & capability. Do you expect a phone costing 35k approx on lounch to come with only 2 MP cameara & no 3rd party application installation. It is even bigger then SE W960i


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 15, 2007)

hmmm...i wud bttr buy the creative visoin w fr multimedia..costs 15000 less and is way smaller thn the iphone..with an awesum screen...y buy sumthin wch is hyped fr tht purpose but nt as a phone...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok this is now confirmed it seems. *W960i plays videos at 320X240 pixel at 30 fps. Video recording is at 320X240 with 15 fps*.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2007)

both the symbian uiq in this phone and os x on the iphone are kinda restricted. not all apps for symbian s60 are compatible wid the uiq, and same is the case wid iphone: not many apps. so it will be one area where both hafta improve on.

actually the os x on the iphone is more like bsd kernel wid aqua skin. it is very much stripped down! i think we must give sometime for the iphone to mature.

regarding w960i, i think the are where it needs to improve is the video capture resolution. 16m colours hardly matter. 262k is really sufficient i guess. 16m support has much tradeoff in the form of battery life.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 16, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> and by the way heard of the accelerometer in the new se phns??...the pictures turn modes as u turn the phn..if is horizontal then the pics go hori..if vertical..the pics go verti


And by the way, that is a feature of the iPhone, not of Sony Ericsson phones.



			
				amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> ....and by the way ude..16m colors doesnt make a diff...contrast and screen qulaity is wat matters cos our eyes are not made fr 16m colors...our eyes catcha a max of 65k....


And by the way dude, you are completely and ridiculously wrong. Who told you such an incredibly stupid thing? What are all these screens meant for then? So that Elephants can watch movies on them? LOL! Dude, these screens support so many colours because the human eye can see them. You'd think that if it couldn't, all these companies would stop rolling out more vibrant colour screens, wouldn't they! 
I rarely hear something quite so funny.  Ha! Ha! Thanks for a hearty laugh!

My Nokia 6300 has a 16M colour screen and I did a direct comparison of the screen with my Sony Ericsson W550i, which supports 262K colours. The Nokia screen was _dramatically_ better. You can clearly say which screen is superior of the two. So yes, 16M screens do matter. I bought the Nokia phone even though I dislike Nokia just because of its screen.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 16, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> both the symbian uiq in this phone and os x on the iphone are kinda restricted. not all apps for symbian s60 are compatible wid the uiq, and same is the case wid iphone: not many apps. so it will be one area where both hafta improve on.



Correction : In case of iPhone it only has web based apps which do not qualify as full fledged apps.



> actually the os x on the iphone is more like bsd kernel wid aqua skin. it is very much stripped down!



Yup thats the case, you think they can install a 4 GB OS in a phone with 4 GB HD 


> regarding w960i, i think the are where it needs to improve is the video capture resolution.



Well, its not N93i but 320X240 at 15fps isn't bad either. N70 ME makes same video & it is awsome


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2007)

pah! its got all these plastic keys whether you want them or not!
- you know who!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2007)

but w960i is still supposed to cost quite a lot. so i do believe the video capture resolutin needs to be worked on.

btw, there are various linux based phones out there... and i think the os x on iphone compares to the linux based phones (i'm talking only abt the os part). it just made to give the looks wid aqua skin. did read somewhere that it too much stripped that os x tag jus doesn't justify it!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2007)

hey aryayush..stop being a nerd and check before u post..the accellearator is a feature of the sont phones and not of iphone..check youtube launch videos of the new se phones..and ya by the way evn k800 is a 256k color phn..hw cum its screen is bttr than the w550..it doent matte ron the colour mr...just go thru su bio buks and then giv ur opinion...i dunno y peaple with no knowledge watsoevr crop up and start praising sumthin like nething...stop being a loser and grow up...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyway, I just hope Apple at least makes these "desktop class applications" since they aren't allowing anyone else to...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2007)

@ amd64_man2005 and @aryayush

stop fighting you two! you both are half correct. its correct to say that the iphone has the accelerometer. it is also correct to say that w960i (and others like w710, w580 etc.) has accelerometer. but it is incorrect to say that ONLY the iphone has accelerator while w960i doesn't and vice versa!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 16, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> @ amd64_man2005 and @aryayush
> 
> stop fighting you two! you both are half correct.


Half correct! Not even by a long shot. I am fully correct and he is entirely wrong.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> it is also correct to say that w960i (and others like w710, w580 etc.) has accelerometer.


No, it isn't.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> but it is incorrect to say that ONLY the iphone has accelerator


Yes, it is because ever car I've seen has one and the iPhone has none. 
But it is not incorrect to say that _only_ the Apple iPhone has an accelerometer that senses the phone's position and adjusts the screen orientation automatically according to it. _Only_ the iPhone has it.



			
				amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> check before u post..


Yeah, I did.



			
				amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> the accellearator is a feature of the sont phones and not of iphone..


What is an "accellearator"? All I know is that the accelerometer is a patented and exclusive feature of the iPhone and no other phone in the world has it.



			
				amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> and ya by the way evn k800 is a 256k color phn..hw cum its screen is bttr than the w550..


Because it has a larger size and resolution.



			
				amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> it doent matte ron the colour mr


Oh really? Which is better: black and white or grayscale? 4K colours or 65K? 262K or 16M? You've no clue.



			
				amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> ...just go thru su bio buks and then giv ur opinion...i dunno y peaple with no knowledge watsoevr crop up and start praising sumthin like nething...stop being a loser and grow up...


Oh WOW, you typed some rude words and ended the post by calling me a loser. Such a cool person. 
Just being unnecessarily rude to someone does not help you in the least. When you have little idea about something, try to learn from those who know better than you. If you do not trust someone's opinion, ask a third person or fourth. Have an open mind.

I dare you to bring me any evidence from a reliable source that proves even a single thing that I've typed in this post wrong. I ask the forum members here - am I wrong? Do SE phones have accelerometers? Doesn't the iPhone have one? Aren't screens with 16M colours better than 262K and 65K screens? Isn't the human eye capable of seeing more than 32M colours?


----------



## sakumar79 (Jun 16, 2007)

It appears that Sony Ericsson had patented orientation detection for mobiles last August, but as far as I can tell, it doesnt look like any of its current phones have that feature... I could be wrong though...

Check *gizmodo.com/gadgets/apple/is-the-iphone-screen-stepping-on-a-sony-ericsson-patent-234658.php for this piece of info... Also *www.maclife.com/article/news_roundup_why_did_the_ipod_cross_the_road_and_other_questions

Screens with 16m color will definitely be better than 256k screens, and this will be important for phones which offer video recording/playback...

Arun


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 16, 2007)

Human eye can see only three primary color - red, blue, yellow. Rest of the colors are combinations of these three that occur in brain. There is no experimental proof how many color human eye can perceive. Because it depends on individuals. Roughly it has been estimated to be 10 Million color. Again its subjective, eye to eye.


----------



## iMav (Jun 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> pah! its got all these plastic keys whether you want them or not!


 goobi this 1 reason why all touch fones are difficult to use u need both hands ... where as for a tactlie feel keypad u dont ....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> .....has accelerator.....



woopsie! typo there!  make that accelerometer!

here.. probably enuff evidence that accelerometer is not exclusive to iphone:

*developer.sonyericsson.com/thread.jspa?threadID=38811&tstart=285
*phone.mobile9.com/nokia/5500/specification/
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=57136&cat_id=613
*www.ovum.com/news/euronews.asp?id=5836
*forum2.mobile-review.com/showthread.php?p=576563
*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=133292

and its a well known fact that all the sports branded phones like the w710 and the n5500 haf accelerometer. one cannot deny it!

directly from SE site, w910: shake control
*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=global&lc=en&ver=4001&template=pp1_1_1&zone=pp&lm=pp1&pid=10982


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2007)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IAfrRT88-0

watch this....this doesnt seem to be the iphone..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2007)

^^^ yes, thats true but the iphone has accelerometer too!


----------



## faraaz (Jun 16, 2007)

5 MP with QVGA resolution??? Same form factor as the K810i? EDGE & 3G TOGETHER!?!? OMFG!! Screw the K810i, this is my next phone!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 16, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Half correct! Not even by a long shot. I am fully correct and he is entirely wrong.


No, you are not. CHeck Infra Red dude's post which I m sure u have over looked

*developer.sonyericsson.com/th...811&tstart=285
*phone.mobile9.com/nokia/5500/specification/
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp...136&cat_id=613
*www.ovum.com/news/euronews.asp?id=5836
*forum2.mobile-review.com/showthread.php?p=576563
*www.esato.com/board/viewtopic.php?topic=133292




> What is an "accellearator"? *All I know* is that the *accelerometer is a patented and exclusive feature of the iPhone* and no other phone in the world has it.


No your information like always is wrong. Apple holds no patent for this, show us one single link where Apple says they have a patent for Accelerometer.



> I ask the forum members here - *am I wrong? Do SE phones have accelerometers? Doesn't the iPhone have one*? Aren't screens with 16M colours better than 262K and 65K screens? *Isn't the human eye capable of seeing more than 32M colours?*


Yup u r wrong

SE phones now with the new series has accelerometer even before iPhone made it to the market.

iPhone has one too...

Human eye can see 17.6 Million colours. Are you confusing 32bit colour with 32 M colours . Boy thats 24bit colour + 8 bit alpha channel


> 5 MP with QVGA resolution??? Same form factor as the K810i? EDGE & 3G TOGETHER!?!? OMFG!! Screw the K810i, this is my next phone!


Faraaz, forget the K850i, W960i is god, get this phone, you will also be able to read PDF etc properly.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 16, 2007)

has anyone seen the rokr screen.....nw take he rokr in urleft hand and and 16m phone in ur rite.....now keep them sie by side...now observe the differce...rokr has the best screen till date in any phone....i hav compared it tomy 5700 and itscontrast,sharpness evrything is ttr..still its only a256k screen..dudes....16m colors dnt makea diff..thts marketing..the screen resolution and techniology behinfd the screen is wat matters...u kno tht a screen looks good bcos u kno the noof colors in the phone...but if um1 puts two phn side by side...one with 262k colors and the other with 1m colors...u wot kno the diff...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 16, 2007)

Just take a 256k screen, increse the contrast & brightness. It will look as good as a 16m colour screen.

However saying that 16million colours is not good over 256k colours is incorrect. It does makes a difference.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 16, 2007)

apple launch new  iphone with slider


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2007)

abhijangda said:
			
		

> apple launch new  iphone with slider



huh??!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 16, 2007)

well arya, it seems u are confusing a device wid its application. the device here is the accelerometer. this device is basically an MEMS (micro electromechanical system).

there are different applications for this. one is that the display orientation automatically changes according to the rotation of the phone. one more application which is there in SE w910 is the shake control. read abt it from the links given above.

read more abt accelerometers here:
*www.dimensionengineering.com/accelerometers.htm
*soundlab.cs.princeton.edu/learning/tutorials/sensors/node9.html

both are interesting reads. but the second one does require some background in physics and electronics.

also regarding 262k and 16m screens i hardly find any diff between them. i dun watch high quality videos, neither do i haf a 16m coloured wallpaper. i find 262k screen enuff for my daily use which gives a good balance between the display quality and battery life.

regarding patenting accelerometer, i dun think anyone can patent a device unless they've developed it. and afaik neither apple nor SE invented the accelerometer. what they can patent is an application of it which is marketted as one of the features in their products.


----------



## eddie (Jun 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> So it is a confirmed feature like all the other SE phones which usually come in 2 models.


 Where has it been confirmed? Give us a link from offical SE site. I gave a link from SE that talks about three phones...W910i, W960i and W918c (EDGE version of W910i). SE no where mentions an alternative of W960i while they have already done it for W910i. In its "CURRENT" state, W960i does not have EDGE and no alternatives have also been confirmed...that is official from SE. You give us an official link contradicting that thing and we will believe it. Till then, its all speculations.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jun 16, 2007)

i think apple needs the hire "THE BOSS"  if the wish to sell more than a single phone in India. I say more than one because, one person is definitely gonna buy it. any guesses?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 16, 2007)

4 persons are definately going to buy it

1) Arya cos he is a macboy

2) Goobi cos he needs a PMP more then a phone

3) nepcker, cos he has no knowledge of anything beyond Mac

andy won't buy cos he thinks Nokia E50 looks sleeker then K750i


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2007)

^Add four of my idiot friends who are lining up with 25 grand each. Yeah, I don't need any advanced "businessphone" features. Wanted to buy an iPod video actually but I thought I'd hold off till the iPhone. Its slick, sexy, and its got that amazing Apple invention: Ease of use. 

I'm also looking in at the Wi-fi + GPRS internet thing...cause internet on the phone as Jobs has said, is really crappy.

I do think the E50 looks sleek but my dealer told me that it heats up a lot and has some hanging issues. Wanted my dad to buy this... K750i is for college kids.


----------



## mediator (Jun 17, 2007)

Well a friend of mine got N-73 and it looks really fabulous. It has also got a 3.2 MP camera (2 cameras other one for video conference) and its sound is just amazing i.e surround sound!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 17, 2007)

Surround sound on a _phone_! You might want to re-think that.


----------



## mediator (Jun 17, 2007)

Yea! Obviously I didn't mean the real 5.1 or 7.1 surround. But it gives very nice surround effects! Here r the specs!
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n73-1550.php


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ya.. My friend had a Nokia phone (don't remember the model) which gives nice surround effect..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Surround sound on a _phone_! You might want to re-think that.



You had a SE W550i right? Ever tried reading the manual to find out what "Stereo Widening" in walkman phones is.

Side note : the ipros & iCons of iPhone


----------



## mediator (Jun 17, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> ^^ 6370 kya,,it also sounds cool..its a java phone tho


Yea, it has dual speakers. Great sound, but max. volume level isn't great!! Overall it is really cool.


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 17, 2007)

its nokia 6270... No a Symbian phone though.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2007)

welldude the w960 is suregonna rock...the w950 was pricedat 32000 at launched..this time sony shud go fr more ompetitiv pricingcos this is really out ofreacjh fr most peaple...but i think the k850 is a bttr choice cos it has dual card support-u can include voth m2 and sd cards in it....+it has music player 3..same as walkman 3 and sound quality also quite the same acc to sources....sony is probably trying ti keep the k850 as their benchmark phn and the release  others phns to suit the customer needs..by the way sony has also released a gps enabler costing round rs 800 wch shall enable all sony phns with java support to accesss gps..great going sony....we love u..and the bluetooth watches declared that day can be used to remote control the se phones...increwsing lumes.skiptonxt track..etc..and ya...the k850 also has shake features..nt yet confirmed if they wud b of the same useas of the 910..i guess..it will hav sumthing to do with the cam...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2007)

*This just in, W960i is not exactly the real replacement of W950i. This is released as an upgrade to W950i. The real Next Gen Walkman phone is yet to come before the end of this year. 

SE is reported to work on a new camera module too. *The one used in K750i is getting old now. The next change could incorporate the Cybershot Image Processor used in Sony Digicams.

K series will be replaced with C Series (C for Cybershot)

(source : Esato )

I guess a keypad less screen which works with both stylus & fingers. Use fingers for normal usage & stylus if you need to write something. Coupled with  8 GB HD & a 3.2 MP Cameara....wow


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 17, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Yea, it has dual speakers. Great sound, but max. volume level isn't great!! Overall it is really cool.



Yeah the speakers are _much_ better than other nokia phones and are comparable to some SE phones also...
N73 also has stereo widening feature...
IMO W960i will be worth buying if its atleast 5k cheaper than N95...


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2007)

Just let them make a good lens on those camera phones. Doesn't matter what megapixels, but I'm fed up of those tiny (and crappy) lenses...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Just let them make a good lens on those camera phones. Doesn't matter what megapixels, but I'm fed up of those tiny (and crappy) lenses...



A very big lens is not always required in case of taking a high res pic.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 17, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> You had a SE W550i right? Ever tried reading the manual to find out what "Stereo Widening" in walkman phones is.


LOL! I know what Stereo Widening is and almost always had it turned on when I listened to music on my phone (which wasn't very often). But regardless of what companies might say as marketing gimmicks, it is completely impossible for the tiny speaker(s) of phones to give you surround sound quality. If you've ever been to a respectable cinema hall, you know what surround sound is. Try getting a phone, _any_ phone, to give you that sort of audio quality. Sony Ericsson and Nokia will, of course, say that their phones are capable of emitting surround sound but you should use your head instead of believing whatever they feed you. It is I.M.P.O.S.S.I.B.L.E.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 17, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> If you've ever been to a respectable cinema hall, you know what surround sound is. Try getting a phone, _any_ phone, to give you that sort of audio quality.



expecting any "respectable" cinema hall quality sound on a phone is utter foolishness!!! come on man.. when we speak of surround quality sound it varies from context to context!

but the stereo widening feature is really nice  and in that dept, 6270 and w550i are good!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 17, 2007)

even 6233 has stereo speakers and stereo widening... the effect really rox..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 17, 2007)

Stereo widening is not surround (descrete channels). It's just some kind of trick which gives a crappy impression of extra 'space'. 



> A very big lens is not always required in case of taking a high res pic.


If you go by resolution, then tiny lenses should do just fine. But when it comes to depth, colour among other things, the lense is the primary criterion to taking pics. Wonder why a 6megapixel DSLR takes better pics that those 10megapixel point and shoot cameras...

The lens has a big part to play in the quality of the picture apart from the CCD/CMOS censor itself. I can bet you that a nikon 2megapixel coolpix will give better PQ than a K790i 3.2MP...


----------



## aryayush (Jun 17, 2007)

What you hear in a respectable cinema hall is what surround sound means and no phone in the world can give you that. That's all I am saying. I've no idea why everyone is keen to turn everything into a debate.


----------



## cooldev007 (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the post. A Good phone Indeed


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 10, 2007)

Time to resurrect....

It seems like GSMArena got there hands on a review set of W960i, the review is up now.....all for buying it. This is the king of phones....

*Key features:*


Walkman Touch music player
Symbian OS 9.1 with UIQ 3.0
3G support with video calls
Wi-Fi support
3 megapixel camera with autofocus
8GB of storage space
Dedicated touch-sensitive player keys
262K color TFT touchscreen display
FM radio
Stereo Bluetooth (with 3.5 mm adapter included)
 *Main disadvantages:*


Not as impressive in life as in the promotional photos
Slow interface response as storage gets nearly used up
Back key location changed
No memory card slot (yeah, we know it has 8GB of internal memory)
Music player cannot sort tracks by filename
No EDGE support


----------



## goobimama (Oct 10, 2007)

> Not as impressive in life as in the promotional photos


Hmm...I see...


----------



## faraaz (Oct 10, 2007)

This phone has been dislodged from the top spot on my wishlist by the LG KU990 Viewty phone...

Here's why:
*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone2=2008&idPhone1=2070


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 10, 2007)

hey !! tht seems cool LG has support for  MP3/MPEG4/WMV/AAC/DivX and a 5 mp camera .. edge & 3G together .. i wish it was symbian & had one of those walkman logos on it 

the screen of this pfone is too small.. or is it a sliding fone ?? as the review says the display is 240 x 400 pixels, 3 inches whick bigger than tht of w960 !

another gr8 thing it supports VGA 30fps, QVGA up to 120fps .. while w960i supports only video(QVGA 15fps) thts the same 'vold ishtayl' sony erricsson follows .. 

only bad thing is tht LG doesnt have full support for HTML browsing ... 
& can any one tel me what is the difference between FLASH ui & Symbian os .. i know how symbian os works .. is the FLASH UI same like my K750i UI ???


----------



## goobimama (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ Isn't the numeric pad like digital? I think the screen is 3", that is, the full thing is a touch display...


----------



## magneticme200 (Oct 15, 2007)

just one ques guys..!!

WHEN IS IT COMING OUT IN INDIA.???????????????????????????


----------



## faraaz (Oct 20, 2007)

Still not out in Europe either...what you think?


----------

